# Screen Printing



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking to get a price on some t-shirts. Anyone in the bus. or have a recommendation? Thanks, SHB


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Aloha Screen Printing...934-4716. They are in Gulf Breeze by Villa Venice and the Ford Dealer...


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

I have all the PFF shirts printed by Dixon Screen Printing. I went to school with Todd Dixon and he has done a great job for me on every order. I fax in my order and they are usually ready to pick up in about 3 days (I always order 144 or more).



http://www.dixontshirts.com/


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kahala boy (10/23/2007)*Aloha Screen Printing...934-4716. They are in Gulf Breeze by Villa Venice and the Ford Dealer...


agreed!:bowdown


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Call Dana Harris. 501-3989. tell her Jason Johnson sent you...


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check with each of them. SHB


----------

